# Just introducing myself



## JettaBear (Nov 6, 2019)

Hey everyone. Just wanted to introduce myself as a new member. For the most part, I believe I’m in a good relationship but we all have our moments of doubt so... here I am.


----------



## TXTrini (Oct 2, 2013)

Hi Jettabear,
Welcome to TAM, better safe than sorry, besides there's always room for improvement. Good luck!


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Welcome to TAM.


----------

